# Lumber Jack 100% Hickory Pellet Smoke



## firstrowjoe (Aug 8, 2021)

I have the Camp Chef Woodwind on Lumber Jack 100% Hickory set at High Smoke (220 temp/#3 smoke pre programmed setting)   Let’s see what happens with these two racks of St Louis Spare ribs. Put some tomahawk pork chops on too.  Seared the tomahawks after they approached 138/140 on the side sear box. OMG, so good.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks good. I'm  not much of a spritz guy but like your contraption, where is that from?


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 8, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Looks good. I'm  not much of a spritz guy but like your contraption, where is that from?


www.heritageq.com     I ordered mine through Amazon prime cheaper than Heritageq.  Search MrMister


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks good. Those lumberjack pellets are good stuff


----------



## Dirty Steve (Aug 8, 2021)

Glad everything turned good. I literally just bought some lumberjack pellets two days ago. I’ve been using the traeger and they just give off to much white smoke. I’m new to smoking so I learned of white smoke here. I got the cherry and apple and smoked a couple pork butts yesterday. Lumberjack burns so clean, thin blue smoke, you can barely see it compared to the traeger junk I was burning.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice cook. Open Pit is my favorite purchased sauce.
I use a smoke tube to give more thin blue smoke to the meat.  The pooper is mostly using the pellets for heat which reduces the smoke flavor.
My Masterbuilt pooper produces a lot of white clouds in the smoke mode, too.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 9, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice cook. Open Pit is my favorite purchased sauce.
> I use a smoke tube to give more thin blue smoke to the meat.  The pooper is mostly using the pellets for heat which reduces the smoke flavor.
> My Masterbuilt pooper produces a lot of white clouds in the smoke mode, too.


I have an AMAZN tube that I used for years in my Masterbuilt electric. I get the Open Pit at Amazon for like 4 bottles for $12ish. Love it on chops and grilled chicken.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 9, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Looks good. I'm  not much of a spritz guy but like your contraption, where is that from?


I’m not big on spritzers (apple juice, acv) either but just had to buy that gadget. I find anything but water mist a few times during cook ruins my rub/bark flavor.  I do like a bbq sauce, acv, water mop the last hour as it compliments the rub. I brush that on lightly


----------



## bdawg (Aug 30, 2021)

I have an AMAZN tube for my Pitboss too.  It works great.


----------

